# Sigmapriester imba?



## Balronn (21. September 2008)

Hi liebe community hab da mal ne frage

die soll kein mimimi post sein also bitte ernsthafte antworten und kein l2p  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab da folgendes problem und zwar:

habe eine lvl 15er hexenkriegerin und ein lvl 11 squigtreiba und habe massive probleme mit den sigmapriestern als gegner.
den schaden den ich an einem mache heilt er sofort wieder hoch bekomme die einfach nicht umgehauen egal was ich auch anstelle.

wollte mal fragen ob ich da was falsch mache oder ob ihr die gleichen probleme habt .

hab mal die szenario statistik verfolgt und mir folgende frage gestellt wie kann ein heiler 24000 schaden machen und auf platz 3 im dmg sein und zugleich 22000 punkte heilen . 

helft mir bitte mal weiter verzweifel bald an der klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß balronn


----------



## Skullzigg (21. September 2008)

Balronn schrieb:


> Hi liebe community hab da mal ne frage
> 
> die soll kein mimimi post sein also bitte ernsthafte antworten und kein l2p
> 
> ...



ja sie sind im anfangsbereich gut weil sie sich immer gut hochheal können , aber auf dem max. lvl ändert sich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (21. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> ja sie sind im anfangsbereich gut weil sie sich immer gut hochheal können , aber auf dem max. lvl ändert sich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woher weißte das denn, biste lvl 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Taoru (21. September 2008)

Als Schwarzork ist man auch leicht unbesiegbar, außer man kämpft gegen mehr als 3 Gegner.


----------



## Dashy (21. September 2008)

Ich habe ja cb auf level 40 gespielt und auf 40 isser gar nichtmehr so gut, da habe ich ihn sohar als Tank umgehauen ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Das der Schaden und die Heilung sich in etwa gleicht, liegt daran das der Sigmarpriester eben immer ganz vorne mitkämpfen muss um seinen Gerechten Zorn aufzubauen, der für Heilungen gebraucht wird...

*Und man sollte einem Sigmarpriester auch nicht alleine entgegentreten...*

Gegen 2 Gegner kann ich, wenns nicht ein Zelot und ne Zauberin sind mit Mühe und viel Glück bestehen... bei 3en bin ich schnell weg *gg*

Die Hexenkriegerin fällt auch einfach viel zu schnell um, als das sie genügend Schaden gegen Sigmarpriester machen könnte...
Aber ein Kampf gegen Schamanen ist immer ein Endloskampf... beide heilen sich immer wieder hoch und prügeln wieder aufeinander ein usw.


----------



## elmoo200 (21. September 2008)

naja so stark is er eigentlich nicht er is nur so stark wie sein spieler ihm spielt also mit mein Auserkorene hab ich keine probleme ihm um zu klatschen


----------



## Yldrasson (21. September 2008)

Wenn man das Ganze spiegelt, ist es das Selbe mit dem Hexenjäger gegen den Jünger des Khaine.
Den bekommt man, wegen seinen Heilfähigkeiten, auch im offenen, bzw. 1on1 - Kampf nicht klein, deswegen ist für mich, als Hexenjäger, die einzige Chance, ihn aus dem Stealth heraus anzugreifen und ihn dann mit jedem, verfügbaren Burstdamage runter zu kloppen, bevor seine ganzen HoTs ins Gewicht fallen.

Da die Hexenkriegerin ja ungefähr genau so funktioniert, würde ich dir raten, das mal zu versuchen. =)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Balronn (21. September 2008)

das is mir schon klar das er vorne drin stehen muss nur die höhe der zahlen hatten mich geschockt da ich als (dmgdealer) nicht weit davor lag


----------



## Chemistry (21. September 2008)

Gibt bestimmte Klassen die ein SP recht einfach umhauen kann, kann leider nicht sagen welche das sind, 
da ich noch nicht so Erfahren bin und die Spielerklassen am Playermodel erkennen kann.

Das mit dem vielen Schaden und zugleich viel Heilung kommt daher, das der SP einfach immer vorne mitmoscht
und diverse Fähigkeiten hat die ihn heilen und zugleich Schaden austeilen.


----------



## Balronn (21. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Wenn man das Ganze spiegelt, ist es das Selbe mit dem Hexenjäger gegen den Jünger des Khaine.
> Den bekommt man, wegen seinen Heilfähigkeiten, auch im offenen, bzw. 1on1 - Kampf nicht klein, deswegen ist für mich, als Hexenjäger, die einzige Chance, ihn aus dem Stealth heraus anzugreifen und ihn dann mit jedem, verfügbaren Burstdamage runter zu kloppen, bevor seine ganzen HoTs ins Gewicht fallen.
> 
> Da die Hexenkriegerin ja ungefähr genau so funktioniert, würde ich dir raten, das mal zu versuchen. =)
> ...



habe ich leider alles schon versucht , habe sogar ein skill der wenn er proggt die heilung um ein gewissen % betrag ( weiß nimmer wieviel genau) reduziert das stört ihn allerdings nicht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (21. September 2008)

Hm... also wirklich absoluten Burst DMG? Ein guter Trick ist es, seine Kombopunkte (Beim Hexenjäger Anschuldigungen, wie sie bei der Hexenkriegerin heißen weiß ich leider nicht) an anderen Gegnern anzusammeln, Moral für Schaden machende Moralfähigkeiten aufzubauen und erst dann zu steahlten, anzugreifen und alles loszulassen.
Ansonsten musst du halt immer darauf achten, dass du nicht alleine bist, zu zweit sollte man ihn ja auf jeden Fall schaffen.^^


----------



## Dreonidas (21. September 2008)

So bin mal über diesen Thread hier gestolpert und zufälligerweise habe ich was passendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen schönen Text mit dem Lead Career Designer Adam Gershowitz gibt es auf mmorpg.com.
Dargelegt wird die grundsätzliche Mechanik beim Klassendesign in Warhammer-Online.
Folgende Darstellug bringt alles auf den Punkt:
Tanks (Black Orc, Chosen, Blackguard, Ironbreaker, Knight, Sword master)

    * Strong Vs Melee DPS
    * Even Vs Tanks / Melee Healers
    * Weak Vs Ranged DPS / Ranged Healers 


Melee DPS (Choppa, Marauder, Witch Elf, Witch Hunter, White Lion, Hammerer)

    * Strong Vs Ranged DPS / Ranged Healers
    * Even Vs Melee DPS
    * Weak Vs Tanks / Melee healers 


Ranged DPS (Shadow Warrior, Bright Wizard, Engineer, Sorceress, Magus, Squig Herder)

    * Strong Vs Tanks
    * Even Vs Ranged DPS / Ranged Healers
    * Weak Vs Melee DPS 


*Melee Healers (Warrior Priest & Disciple)

    * Strong Vs Melee DPS
    * Even Vs Tanks & Melee Healers
    * Weak Vs Ranged DPS 
*

Ranged Healers (Archmage, Rune Priest, Shaman, Zealot)

    * Strong Vs Tanks
    * Even Vs Ranged DPS / Ranged Healers
    * Weak Vs Melee DPS 


Also bitte nicht wundern, wenn man Schwierigkeiten als Hexenkriegerin/Hexenjäger hat.


----------



## seppix@seppix (21. September 2008)

ALso ich muss sagen das ich als SK auch starke probleme habe gegen einen Jünger .
Und das mit dem ich bin gut gegen Tanks stimmt nicht ganz ich komme besser gegen die hexen an als gegen einen Auserwählten.


----------



## Monkeyrama (21. September 2008)

Als Sigmarpriester habe ich meine vor und Nachteile.Aber ganz so einfach ist das mit dem Heal doch nicht wie es oft aussieht. Es kommt vor allem auf das Equip und dann die Skillung desjenigen an, Welche taktiken er innehat und vor allem auch welche Ruffähigkeiten sich der Sigmarpriester geholt hat.


----------



## Evíga (21. September 2008)

Als Swordmaster habe ich definitiv kein "even" gg. Khainesjünger. Ein HoT reicht ja, um meinen Schaden zu heilen und ich hab keine Heilungsmöglichkeit. Der Kampf dauert zwar, aber Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntlich auch Mist.


----------



## Monkeyrama (21. September 2008)

Deine Spiegelklasse wäre eigentlich der Schwarze Gardist der aber noch nicht ins spiel implementiert worden ist.


----------



## Timmäh (21. September 2008)

Seit nen 20er SP mal meine kleine LVL14 HK in sekundenschnelle umgeklatscht hat meide ich diese Klasse im 1on1 grundsätzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (21. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Deine Spiegelklasse wäre eigentlich der Schwarze Gardist der aber noch nicht ins spiel implementiert worden ist.



Wessen?


----------



## Mikell (22. September 2008)

Mein Sigmapriester ist nun 20.

Im T1 mit Rang11 habe ich im 1vs1 alles umhauen können. In den Szenarios war das mit Schaden/Heilen recht simpel.

Im T2 nun isses nicht mehr so mit Imba. Schwarzorks/Auserkohrene halten immer mehr aus, hauen aber immer mehr rein. BurstDD´ler (Hexenkrieger/der Typ mim Monsterarm) bursten mehr als meine Hots überhaupt ticken können, da muss schon mein kanalisierender Heilzuhauschlag komplett durchgehen um ne Chance zu haben [Achtung alles gleicher Level) Und die 700-1200er Casterkrits sind nochmal ne andere Ecke....ich liebe 10 sec festhalteverdammmichdoch.

Wies weitergeht werde ich sehen, kommen je nach Skillung noch wichtige Dinge mit.


----------



## exec85 (23. September 2008)

Jop sehe es ähnlich wie Mikell. 
Im low-Level Bereich ist man ganz klar der King im Ring durch die vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten sich am leben zu erhalten.
Im T2 wirds allerdings ungleich schwerer da die Tanks wesentlich mehr Schaden einstecken können. 
In 1vs1 Situationen gewinne ich zwar meistens gegen Auserwählte usw. jedoch nur dann wenn ich bis zum ende konzentriert bin und immer darauf achte, dass ich meine Heal Skills geschickt und im richtigen Moment einsätze. irgendwann hat der Tank halt auch mal kiene HP mehr, ich hingegen schon wenn ich das spielerische Können habe.

Alles in allem finde ich dennoch nicht dass der SP IMBA ist. Die Ranged DPS sind ein mächtiges Gegenmittel gegen einen SP. Und es wurde bereits gesagt, gegen HExenkriegerinnen ist es auch schwer, da die HOTs langsamer wirken als die Bursts ^^

Grüße


----------



## Mookie (23. September 2008)

Also ich hab keine probleme mit ranged dps'lern, diese Frostkettenkacke da kann man sich decursen und wenn man dann ordentlich dran bleibt, np. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint: Nicht zu vergessen natürlich der Verkrüpplungseffekt (Laufgeschwindigkeit -40%), also wie gesagt gegen ranged eher weniger probleme aber tanks sind dafür nur lächerlich, wobei ich noch nie wirklich ne 1on1 Situation zugelassen habe weil ich keine Lust habe 20min auf dem rumzuprügeln.


----------



## Kildran (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich würde mal sagen er is leicht imba er gehört dzu den wenigen klassen die alleine nen champ killen können und im pvp pownt er auch so gut wie alles vor allem das was sich net heilen kann also auserkorene und schwarzorcs haue ich um auch wenns wegen dem schild und der rüssi länger dauert 

ich selber bin jezz 21 und kann mir eigenthlich im pvp keine bessere klasse vorstellen ich kann ganz gut heilen und mit den richtigen taktiken mache ich auch ganz guten dmg 

war mit lvl 20 in steintroll keuzung und ich war am ende des bg´s im dmg vor einem 21 auserkorenen mit 2hand und ner zauberin (die anderen klassen weiß ich nicht mehr bzw sie waren unter mr im lvl ) und im heal lag ich vor einem 21er runenpriest 
alles in allem war ich am ende des bg´s erster in allem ausser tode(im positiven sinn) obwohl klassen da waren die auf verschiedenen sachen spezialisiert waren habe ich als hybridklasse alle geschlagen 

und auch wenn der dmg net viel aussieht isses relativ gut ich laufe atm mit 50% mehr autohit speed und 25% mehr dm/20% weniger heal rum und gehe vom eqq her fast ausschließlich auf stärke und hp komme jezz auf 345 stärke 

und nur so als info meele´s sind auf gutes eqq angewiesen ohne eqq kein dmg ich selber habe nen krieger und nen meele schamy gelvlt aber auch einen mage auf 63 also ich weiß wovon ich spreche 

die meisten leute die weinen das sie keinen dmg machen sollten erstma ihr eqq checken ne gute waffe und wenigstens halbwegs gute stats sind einfach nen muss sonst wirds lvln zur qual hatte es schon selbst erlebt das einer meinte das der priest keinen dmg macht und als ich nach stats und waffe fragte war sein stärke wert ungefähr um 50 lower als meiner und seine waffe hatte etwa halb so viel dps obwohl er nur 1 lvl unter mir war


----------



## Bolla (2. Oktober 2008)

Kildran schrieb:


> und nur so als info meele´s sind auf gutes eqq angewiesen ohne eqq kein dmg ich selber habe nen krieger und nen meele schamy gelvlt aber auch einen mage auf 63 also ich weiß wovon ich spreche




da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu.....


----------



## Blufl (2. Oktober 2008)

Kildran schrieb:


> [...]
> und nur so als info meele´s sind auf gutes eqq angewiesen ohne eqq kein dmg ich selber habe nen krieger und nen meele schamy gelvlt aber auch einen mage auf 63 also ich weiß wovon ich spreche
> [...]




Selfowned?
Auf jedenfall made my Day.


----------



## hartek (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich selbst spiel keinen Sigmar - sondern Runi. Ich merk es nur als Heiler, dass man:

- in Tier 1 den Sigmar gar nicht weiter beobachten brauchte, den "der machte sein Ding"
- in Tier 2 den Sigmar immer mal mitheilte
- und jetzt in Tier 3 der Sigmar oft all meine Konzentration benoetigt, da er in Sigmar Manier (und ueberheblich, weil Tier 1 und 2 so gut liefen) schreiend vorwaerts stuermt und dort mehr Dmg aufgebrummt bekommt, als er selbst auch nur im Ansatz wegheilen kann.

Hab also auch den Eindruck, dass sein "imba" im Laufe der Zeit stark nachlaesst.

PS: Champ tanken. Konnt ich als Runi uebrigens anfangs ueberhaupt nicht, aber mittlerweile tank ich auch welche die 2-4 LvL hoeher sind. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis er an den Dots stirbt. Bin ich jetzt imba? ;o)

Gruesse
Frantic


----------



## Siccaria (3. Oktober 2008)

Kildran schrieb:


> und nur so als info meele´s sind auf gutes eqq angewiesen ohne eqq kein dmg ich selber habe nen krieger und nen meele schamy gelvlt aber auch einen mage auf 63 also ich weiß wovon ich spreche


Hmm... ja, auch ich habe den Drang einfach 'selfowned' zu schreiben, aber ich will mal drauf eingehen (sonst hat das ganze ja keinen Lehrwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Also: grundsätzlich ist es schonmal keine sinnvolle Sache mit Ideen aus einem anderen in ein ganz neues Spiel zu gehen.
Oder dirketer gesagt - vieles was in WoW funktioniert hat in WAR keinen Sinn.
Um jetzt speziell auf das einzugehen was Du da gepostet hast: Sicherlich ist gutes Equip nie verkehrt.
In WAR ist es allerdings so das ein wesentlich grösserer Anteil der Fähigkeiten einen festen Wert hat (statt eines auf Waffenschaden+ x basierenden), insofern wird weniger durch den DPS und Speed Deiner Waffe beeinflusst. 
Da man aber seine Haupt DMG eben über die Fähigkeiten macht und weniger über den Autoswing hinkt man auch mit schlechterer Waffe weniger hinter dem Schaden eines Topequipten anderen Melees hinterher als man das in WoW tun würde.


----------



## Trixter (21. Oktober 2008)

In Tier 1 und 2 bis ca Stufe 18 & 19 ist es einfach, man haut solo so ziemlich alles weg. 
Ab Stufe 20 zieht Rüstung dann stark an, auch die Fähigkeiten diverser Gegner und die Waffen DPS wird stark und man muss schon aufpassen was einem entgegen kommt.
Man merkt auch das die Stufenunterschiede viel ausmachen was Treffer und Parieren ausmacht.
Wo mal locker mit 17 nen 2 stufen höherer Tank aus den latschen geprügelt wurde. Sind gleichlevelige Gegner (insbesondere Tanks mit Schild) ein graus.
Grade Chosen mit debuff Aura die stört, und nen Schild in der Hand geht man dann schnell mal aus dem Weg.
Göttlicher Ansturm (die Heilung/schlag) wird meistens in Grund und Boden Geblockt/pariert was in Heilleistung 0 ausfällt. Während man fast gleich viel Damage kassiert (1 hand ) die du mit 2 Hand Hammer austeilst.

Ich bin zurzeit kurz vor 29 und gehe Tanks im open RVR aus dem weg.
A) Zeit man kloppt schon mal ein paar minuten rum (ganz schlimm bei Schwarzorks mit den Lebensbuff)
 Rüstung deklassiert meine Aua zu Baby aua was das ganze in a) resultieren lässt.

Bei Magus , Zauberin und Co hab ich aber meine größte Freude mit Purge und selbst läutern. 

In Szenarien und einem Heiler im Hintergrund stell ich mich fast immer an vorderster Front hin denn da ist der Krieger Priester fast nicht umzuhauen.(ausser focus5 leute) dank selfheal und göttlicher Ansturm. und da ignorier ich Tanks und snuff mir auch wiederum Stoffies.


----------



## Sangeet (21. Oktober 2008)

hartek schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiel keinen Sigmar - sondern Runi. Ich merk es nur als Heiler, dass man:
> 
> - in Tier 1 den Sigmar gar nicht weiter beobachten brauchte, den "der machte sein Ding"
> - in Tier 2 den Sigmar immer mal mitheilte
> ...



Leider sehr wahr, nur registrieren das die meisten Sigmar Spieler nicht so ganz, nahkampf heiler stimmt schon, nur vorderste front sollte man sich nicht unbedingt hinstellen, es fehlen einfach die ganzen schilde, rüstungsskills, resistenzen, ich glaube die wenigsten spieler setzen sich überhaupt mit resistenzen auseinander. Das man zum Leveln auf Kampf /DPS skillt ist schon verständlich, nur Sigmar ist kein "Tank" dafür fehlen einfach aggro haltungs skills - roots und kicks. Wer ein Sigmar spielt sollte sich imho bewusst sein das er einen Supporter spielt und keine 
damage sau oder tank halt. 

Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert sicherlich bis es gerallt wird, war in diesem Anderen Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben auch so das der Paladin einer der meist belächelten Klassen im spiel war, wobei das nur am fehlenden rollenverständnis liegt das dort ähnlich strukturiert war.


----------



## Trixter (21. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja irgendwie werden wir ja gezwungen an vorderster Front zu kämpfen.... oder sollen wir uns hinten verstecken und mit Bittgesuch und insta heal 100 Hp hots rauswerfen ?

Der sigmar ist kein Tank da stimm ich dir zu ..... ich lass auch immer die Tanks vor ins gewusel und hau ihnen gleich nen hot drauf, damit sie sich freuen. dann aber muss auch ich in den Nahkampf um meinen Mainassist und andere Gruppenmitglieder mal nen Heal von göttlichen ansturm zukommen lassen zu können. Ich hol mir auch keinen Tank vor die Nase denn die leute Assisten großteils immer den MT und in den Assist tree will ich net kommen der von den Chaoten abgearbeitet wird .Abgesehen davon blocken und parieren mir Tanks zu viel und der heal von göttlciher ansturm versiegt im nirvana. 
Ich wusel immer zwischen Tanks und Healer Mages rum wo ich halt gebraucht werde, und späters bin ich gespannt wie chaos auf göttliches Erstaunen (AE silence und entwaffnen) und Göttlicher Schock (unser AE KICK) reagieren.


----------



## Foxyna (22. Oktober 2008)

ich find es sehr amüsant wie die leute hier mit ihren heal und damage zahlen prallen...
ich selber spiele sigmarpriester
allerdings würde mir nicht in den sinn kommen mich hier mit meinem damage/heal zu brüsten 
wenn ich aus einem bg gehe dann meist als guter mittelfeldspieler
das liegt nich daran das ich angst davor habe vorne reinzulaufen oder meinen char nicht spielen kann sondern eher daran das ich meist die letzte hürde für die gegner VOR unseren heilern darstelle
assisten/blocken/hoten das sind meine bereiche in diesem spiel
alles was durch die erste reihe bricht blocken und umkloppen nach möglichkeit
alles durchhoten was angekratzt ist
und ab und an wenn es gut für uns aussieht mal mit einem hexenjäger im assist flankierend auf casterjagd gehen.
ich geb auch zu das man solche aktionen nur mit gildengrp und über ts abziehen kann

klar KANN man als sigi guten damage fahren, seh ich auch ein aber die heilung die man dann abliefert frisst man zu guten 80% selber
denn mittlerweile kennen alle den sigi und wissen um schwächen und vorteile und somit steht man sehr schnell im fokus von mehreren spielern
und dann helfen nichmal mehr 2 fullheiler im nacken

fakt ist gott sei dank der sigi wird niemals full healer oder full dd er ist und bleibt ein hybrid.... und ohne ihn wäre solche spiele langweilig


----------



## Trixter (23. Oktober 2008)

Und gerade gestern hab ich als Zorn Krieger Priester wieder gesehen:
a) ich kann sehr gut Heilen. ich war zwar unter jeden Erzmagier und Runenpriester aber während die beiden übernatürliche 1k Schaden / 70 k Heilung rauswarfen kam ich mit 20k Schaden 40K Heilung an dritter stelle.
b) Tanks einfach krank damage einstecken können
c) man mit etwas Heilung im Hintergrund fast unsterblich ist. Betonung liegt auf "etwas" 
d) die Ziele die man angreift alles nur nicht Tank sein dürfen um effektiv sein zu können
e) Imho eine Erlösungs skillung in den früheren Leves nix bringt wegen den subpar Taktiken und skills die angeboten werden.


----------



## MHGCFR (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde, dass sich der Sigmarpriester mit Healskillung gut als Tank eignet. Man braucht nur einen Tank, der auf einen aufpasst und dann kann man mit dem SP in vorderster Front kämpfen. Sicher braucht man da zusätzliche Heilung, aber der Vorteil daran ist, dass man so das Feuer auf sich und den Tank zieht. Somit bleiben die leicht gepanzerten Leute hinten unbehelligt. Und als Gegner einen geschützten Sigmarpriester anzugreifen, ist schlicht unsinn. Der Tank nimmt 50% des Schadens, der auf einem ausgeteilt wird und erhöht die Rüstung und Resistenzen. So hat man am Ende 80% Rüstung und über 50% Körperresistenz (gegen die Zauberinnen). Mit ein bisschen Heal hält man da ewig vorne und nimmt so das Feuer von den anderen Spielern weg...


----------



## Ellrock (26. Oktober 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass sich der Sigmarpriester mit Healskillung gut als Tank eignet. Man braucht nur einen Tank, der auf einen aufpasst und dann kann man mit dem SP in vorderster Front kämpfen. Sicher braucht man da zusätzliche Heilung, aber der Vorteil daran ist, dass man so das Feuer auf sich und den Tank zieht. Somit bleiben die leicht gepanzerten Leute hinten unbehelligt. Und als Gegner einen geschützten Sigmarpriester anzugreifen, ist schlicht unsinn. Der Tank nimmt 50% des Schadens, der auf einem ausgeteilt wird und erhöht die Rüstung und Resistenzen. So hat man am Ende 80% Rüstung und über 50% Körperresistenz (gegen die Zauberinnen). Mit ein bisschen Heal hält man da ewig vorne und nimmt so das Feuer von den anderen Spielern weg...




Ich spiele eine Sigmarpriester auf Heilung. Da jeder einen DD spielen will und grade auch grade Sigmarpriester meinen sie müssten mit dem Hämmerchen als Nahkämpfer profilieren , wird dieses Situation nur verschärft. 

Wenn du schon mal auf den Schaden eines Sigmarpriesters gesehen hast - dann ist diesen als Nahkämpfer zu spielen reine Heiler-Verschwendung und hilft im Szenario nur dem Chaos weiter. Er liegt irgenwo im Mittelfeld . Einstecken kann er viel - aber leider bringen tut es keinem was.


----------

